# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Sleeper Wall in front of Block Wall

## Wombat2

We are refurbishing the pool surrounds - bit of landscaping and a new fence. 25 years ago we put in a block retaining wall with an open pattern to grow plants in the gaps. Over the years it has only let the dirt through and grown weeds. The old wooden picket fence is now a bit of an eye saw so it is coming out - a sleeper wall in front of the block wall (leaving the bocks in place) and a new aluminium pool fence on top of the sleeper wall. This will give easier access to tha are above the wall for a low garden and hopefully better appearance. 
My question is should I still need to lean the sleepers back since the block wall is doing all the holding of the slope? I am planning to fill the area between the sleepers and the blocks with gravel for drainage. I also have some more blocks to bring this end of the wall to 4 sleepers high - other end will be 6 high.

----------


## Marc

Short answer is no.  :Smilie:

----------


## Wombat2

> Short answer is no.

  Thanks - that will keep She Who Must be Obeyed happy - and in turn me  :Wink:

----------

